# Bulb. penicillium



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2012)

Bill Porter gave me a little piece of his plant -- I was surprised, a couple weeks later, to find it had 3 spikes! The synonym for it is Bulb inopinatum. The flowers are tiny.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 8, 2012)

This is wonderful!


----------



## Ruth (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice! They look like downy feathers.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 8, 2012)

Very very nice!!!!!!!!!

What temps and light do you keep your bulbos?


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 8, 2012)

OMG.. What wonderfully curious blooms! No wonder the name is rather befitting. The lip looks like a tuft of blue mold!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2012)

Fuzzy! Does it move like a caterpilar?

Is this one of the African species?


----------



## goods (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh man! That's awesome.

I just looked it up. It's a highland species from Asia. Probably wants it too cold for me to grow


----------



## Stone (Mar 8, 2012)

Now that's different! I like!


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2012)

goods said:


> Oh man! That's awesome.
> 
> I just looked it up. It's a highland species from Asia. Probably wants it too cold for me to grow



I was thinking of the B. barbigerum complex. They have moving/squirmy red fuzzy lips. And they like warm temps.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2012)

biothanasis said:


> Very very nice!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What temps and light do you keep your bulbos?





Rick said:


> I was thinking of the B. barbigerum complex. They have moving/squirmy red fuzzy lips. And they like warm temps.


I only have 3 Bulbs. This one is a warmer grower, bright filtered light. The other two are more intermediate, but similar light.

There is a controversy in our judging center about the name for this plant. It will be interesting to see what happens. I'll let you know if/when it's resolved.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 8, 2012)

Interesting furry lips!


----------



## goods (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree with Rick that this looks related to barbigerum or even sometihing like saltatorium. All of the pictures I've seen of penicillium online don't match up with yours, Dot. Honestly, I think yours is better, whatever the ID 

Glad to hear it's a warm grower. If you do find out it isn't penicillium I'd like to know, so I can be on the look out for this one.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2012)

Today I got a verification of the ID, and some good news:

This plant is indeed Bulbophyllum _saltatorium_ Lindl. var. albociliatum (Finet) J.J. Verm
The person ID-ing is from Canada and is close to publishing a Bulbophyllum monograph. I knew she was working on it, but apparently it is close to being finished. It is much needed!

Time to change my tag!

Goods, I think Bill Porter (Porter's Orchids) may still have some for sale. It's not on his website, but you can call and ask. Or email him.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 10, 2012)

Your close up is awesome. Very cool flowers! :clap:


----------



## fbrem (Mar 12, 2012)

this one is awesome!!!


----------

